# Panda Cory Catfish URGENT



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

Planning to get a few of these tomorrow so I need some feedback ASAP. Since I have a planted tank and I can't vacuum the gravel all too well because it would kill the plants or atleast uproot them. The cory cats will be my cleaning servicers and I was wondering if they are compatible with my current tank members: 7 Tiger Barbs and 7 Odessa Barbs. The Odessa Barbs were extremely aggressive for the past 2 days because they are still establishing the role of the dominant male and we have a clear winner so they have calmed down. I was simply wondering if my Corys will be ok in my tank with these guys?


----------



## Fishfinder (Feb 17, 2008)

should be 'ok' since they are more in the bottom area of the tank, and the barbs are mid/top. However, they arnt really considered a 'cleaning' crew, since you should still feed them pellets when you feed the other fish, but they should eat any extra flake food that reaches the bottom when you over feed.


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

well I dont know anything about barbs... but I do have a long fin panda cory catfish in My tank... I have guppies which love to be nippy but they leave him alone... I do notice he is kinda shy if a fish or shrimp does touch him he bolts away... he is always active eating stuff from the bottom of the tank...they do prefer sand I think so they dont damage their 'barbells', I have a very fine natural gravel which is also very small grains so he doesnt seem to mind it, and they like groups too ( I was suggested to get a few more corys to go with the one I have now)...... youd have to ask someone who knows more about barbs I think...


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Pandas are one of the slowest growing, most fragile, most lethargic, least interesting corydoras. Sterbai or aeneus would be much more entertaining and typically are more affordable.


----------



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

Agree with everything said except for the least interesting comment. I've always liked them and found them quite "cute" especially the long fin ones. 

But yeah, definitely go with a hardier type of cory first rather than a panda.


----------



## Jung (Mar 17, 2009)

how big is your tank and what substrate are you using? If you're using a sharp substrate such as flourite, forget about keeping corys. Corys will lose their barbels with a sharp substrate.

Never kept odessa barbs, but tiger barbs can be nippy. They should be ok with corys since they are mid level swimmers.


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

The substrate is medium sized black gravel, not sharp at all since they are pretty rounded and are quite "soft" and smooth to the touch. Planning to get peppered corys since I hear panda's are too fragile, thanks for the heads-up AquariAM


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Whatever cory you get (peppered are a good hardy choice) make sure you get as many as you can comfortably accomodate. In nature they live in huge swarms


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

I can confirm that the pandas are fragile. Only cory cat I've ever lost is my two pandas. My bronze corys are made of cast iron (or bronze). You can't kill em with a brick, even. 

W


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

KhuliLoachFan said:


> I can confirm that the pandas are fragile. Only cory cat I've ever lost is my two pandas. My bronze corys are made of cast iron (or bronze). You can't kill em with a brick, even.
> 
> W


I bet you _could_ kill them with a brick. They're a wonderful fish to have though those bronze corys. By far my favourite cory. They don't seem to mind people like the other ones do.


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

I have 1 bronze cory and 2 peppered. I love them all but the peppered ones are so small and adorable. They are smaller than my inch but surprisingly none of my fish even harass them a bit, they get completely left alone. My tiger barbs and odessa barbs are only hostile among each other.


----------

